# Need Jeep driver in Hunterdon County, NJ



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

One of my full time guys has had a season ending knee injury that requires surgery. I need a driver immediately. Your choice of drives or commercial lots. $25/hr to start, average 5-10 hours depending on snow. Experience with Jeeps a plus. ALSO....IF YOU CURRENTLY OWN A JEEP TJ, I HAVE AN EXTRA PLOW WE CAN MOUNT ON IT FOR YOU...then $45/hr plus gas.
EMAIL ME [email protected]


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*where in hunterdon*

i live in pa but work in NJ where about is it at


----------

